# Vista + Netzwerkfreigabe



## dg87 (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

haben gerade einen Wlan Router konfiguriert und sehen daher auch alle PCs die daran mit verbunden sind.
Zuvor konnte ich auf einen PC klicken und wurde aufgefordert Benutzer und Passwort einzugeben.
Beim zweiten mal wenn ich drauf wollte, konnte ich nichts mehr eingeben, da ich eventuell keine Zugriffsrechte mehr hab.
Wo kann der Benutzer des PCs die Zugriffsrechte so einstellen, dass ich wieder aufgefordert werde, das Pw und Benutzer einzugeben.


----------



## Remme (25. Januar 2008)

Welches Betreibssystem haben denn die anderen Rechner auch Vista


----------

